# Tractor Supply Pre-Buy starting Tuesday July 5th



## Mordecai7 (Jul 1, 2011)

A little bird told me that Tractor Supply will be starting their season pre-buy the day after Independence Day.  They will allow you to purchase outright or buy on a 3 month lay-away program (wow, haven't heard that term in years) where you buy them and they give you 3 months to pay for them while they store them inside.  The local Derry, NH Tractor Supply carries Instant Heat (hardwood) and a "premium wood pellet" that is an 80/20 blend of hardwood/softwood from Maine (MWP possibly?).  Pre-buy should last about a month and I am not sure if this is a nation wide sale or just local to the New England region.  Prices I have been told will be about $215 a ton!


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Jul 1, 2011)

Same deal here in Cincinnati but I believe they stock Somersets.   Pricing is $200 + tax.


----------



## Mordecai7 (Jul 1, 2011)

My original post said $205, but I meant $215 per ton.  I just corrected it.  My bad!  Still a good price considering my local Lowes is pricing their pellets at $298 per ton.  Really not sure how things are going to look this year.


----------



## smilejamaica (Jul 2, 2011)

215.00 sounds like a good deal .i would love to get some somersets at that price


----------



## Pellet-King (Jul 2, 2011)

smilejamaica said:
			
		

> 215.00 sounds like a good deal .i would love to get some somersets at that price




What TSC around CT sell's those???, all we ever get in Enfield is InstantheatLESS, i'll PASS!
If you see pellet's wrapped in a light brown plastic, keep on driving, there Instant's


----------



## Dougsey (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks Mordi, please keep us posted.


----------



## Vinelife (Jul 2, 2011)

The local TSC around here is doing it also, but they are only going to be getting Michigan brand.. I may as well put Feline Pine in my stove ...no way will I pay top dollar for Michigans...blah..


----------



## NateM (Jul 4, 2011)

The TSC in Winsted CT had Green Supreme by NEWP. Are these any good?


----------



## imacman (Jul 4, 2011)

NateM said:
			
		

> The TSC in Winsted CT had Green Supreme by NEWP. Are these any good?


Rumor on the forum has it that the Green Supreme are actually re-bagged Dragon Mtn.....if that's true, they are VERY good pellets.

Maybe shoot a PM to our resident pellet guru Jay Takeman (j-takeman) and ask him....he will probably know.

BTW, was was the asking price on them at TSC?


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 4, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> NateM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These new Green Supreme's are not the old softwoods variety of the past! They have nothing to do with the BC softwoods. They are now rebagged NEWP's of today. Hardwood blend to be exact. Same pellet as the NEWP's and Warm Fronts of today! This is NEWP's way of getting there product in the bigbox store and not tick the NEWP dealers off.

FYI from a pellet insider, Mr. warm wanted me to post this info just to straighten this out. And to stress that they definitely are *not* BC softwoods.


----------



## imacman (Jul 4, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> ......And to stress that they definitely are *not* BC softwoods.



Thanks once again Jay for straightening that out!  ;-)


----------



## NateM (Jul 4, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> NateM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were $229 last weekend. Maybe they jacked the price up for the coupon of $25 off per ton special they have now...lol
They had a lot of these in the back, I might just make some room right now for my annual 7 tons if I can get them at $204 per ton.
So are these NEWP a quality pellet? I never tried them in my avalon astoria.


----------



## imacman (Jul 4, 2011)

NateM said:
			
		

> .....So are these NEWP a quality pellet? I never tried them in my avalon astoria.



The reviews of them vary, partly due to the manufacturing plant that they come from.  The pellets from the Schuylerville, NY plant have been a middle-of-the-road pellet (at best) recently, although there has been talk of improving quality control recently, so, who knows.  The pellets from the Jaffrey, NH plant have been better overall, though.

In addition, the new Deposit, NY plant is now up & running.  If I were you, go check the bags and see where they were made.

Here's some news about the Deposit plant:

www.wbng.com/news/gallery/Wood-Working-in-Deposit-123577684.html

http://biomassmagazine.com/articles...t-largest-wood-pellet-plant-in-northeast-u-s/

As always, I highly recommend NOT buying any large quantity of ANY pellet before you can test burn them, although that's tough to do now, and the prospect of getting them at $204/ton DOES make it very tempting.

I DID burn 3 tons of the Schuylerville pellets in my Avalon Astoria when I first got into pellet burning, but that was 3 heating seasons ago.  They burned fine back then.


----------



## richg (Jul 4, 2011)

Cincinnati Kid said:
			
		

> Same deal here in Cincinnati but I believe they stock Somersets.   Pricing is $200 + tax.



somerset makes a quality pellet. Their raw materials come from their own hardwood flooring operations. I had a few tons of them and thought they were one of teh best brands I had evere burned. Consistent length, very few fines, pallets were well wrapped and protected and good heat output. At $200.00 a ton, that's a great deal.


----------



## iceman (Jul 5, 2011)

My only question is this:  it appears as if tsc is selling 205-229 nationwide.... Various brands.... So where are they coming from with that price when all of the "name brands" are already 250+. Is this left over inventory or price wars again? Lowes and depot gotta match and beat by 10% 
I wonder where this will take us price wise... NEVER WOULDA THOUGHT WE WOULD SEE THESE PRICES IN JULY this year! Lol I might go get a ton regardless just for Oct/nov


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jul 5, 2011)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/conten...705-_-BAN_1-_-In-Store_Event_Wood_Pellet_Sale


----------



## chrisasst (Jul 5, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you possitive? I got some green's last season and they burned great. Way better than any NEWP that I burned......Unless green's switched over this year.


----------



## Mordecai7 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks like the $215 per ton pricing is accurate for Southern New Hampshire at least. Derry, Hooksett, and Milford stores reporting they carry InstaHeat and MWP. The Merrimack store is reporting they carry InstaHeat and Hardwood Heat.  Hope the pricing for Somersets is also good.

Now let's see if Lowes and HD will price match their Greene Team and Old Dominion pellets.


----------



## NateM (Jul 5, 2011)

Just stopped into the Winsted TSC and there price is now $239.50 per ton. coupon would bring it down to $214.50 for this sale up to 8 tons and they will store them inside until you pickup before 10/1. They require a 25% deposit for this price.


----------



## altheat68 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi.....Im a newbie here.....just thought id state that my local tsc told me the same thing  239.50   with a 25.00 coupon off that the company mails to you..although they never offered the free storage up to me either???..I bougth lignetics from them last year...but I have not recieved any coupon as of yet?  they say they have no coupons in the store to hand out.........they also stated they have cheat river pellots????? any one know anything of these type of pellots?


----------



## briansol (Jul 5, 2011)

i burned a few TSC instant heat last year (late march when i ran out).

Kinda dirty, but ok as a shoulder pellet IMO.  Probably wouldn't want them for january though.


----------



## altheat68 (Jul 5, 2011)

My local tcs had lig's last season...which ive had good luck with.....seems like all the tsc are carrying different brands.....what ive read on here seems like all the brands boasted  are not available to me in these parts...


----------



## iceman (Jul 5, 2011)

Just called enfield ct store, .... Get this- guy says they have instant heat and 2 other unkowns... Wouldn't go and see cause he said when they put them out on display we will know .... If you do layaway no choice of pellets its whatever you get when you finish paying ... You can choose if you pay and take them same day


----------



## corkman (Jul 6, 2011)

tsc in taunton ma has sign outside says $214.50 a ton.they have 120 tons or so sitting out back.they are uncovered,instant heat and sad to say,inferno.three no-nos for me so will have to look elswhere.i've never burned the newps but can get those for $230 a ton and $40 delivery for up to 3 ton.will call tomorrow to see what plant they are from.


----------



## iceman (Jul 6, 2011)

This is gonna be price wars again..... I found a email from June 22.  It was from Greene team telling me 3 lowes stores around me were getting shipments on July 6 ... I can see lowes asking 249 or more but as long as they honor tsc price I will be happy to buy a ton!


----------



## Mordecai7 (Jul 6, 2011)

Iceman, glad to hear the rumblings of a price war in your area. I confirmed today Lowes in my area will price match their Greene Team pellets for TSC pellets. Although I do want to try out the Maine Wood Pellets blend to see if it's as good as many people are saying they were last season.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jul 6, 2011)

I stopped by my local TSC a little while ago. The store worker didn't know what brand they would be getting. He emailed some manager to find out. I told him I would order 2 tons if the price and brand was right. That should hold me over for the winter.


----------



## rico7684 (Jul 6, 2011)

My local TSC has Koetter & Smith brand pellets for the $214.50 price in Canandiagua, NY.  Has anyone heard of this brand?


----------



## imacman (Jul 7, 2011)

Just received my coupon in the mail yesterday, and called both of the TSC's that are closest to me (Chester, NY & Highland, NY).....both quoted a pre-coupon price of $239/ton, and both said they were Lignetics hardwood. The Highland store said they also had another brand too, but he couldn't remember the name.

Well, I guess my plans for buying Energex Americans at $225 have changed.......I'll be getting 2 tons of the Lignetics and will save $11/ton    

I do want to call them back and inquire about the "other" brand.......I'd hate to miss out on an even better brand just for a lack of calling, but that store is quite a bit farther away.

EDIT:  Upon further investigating, the Highland store only has Instant (No)Heat, and Premier hardwood (which I think Jay told me were the same as Energex American), and the Chester store only has the Premier hardwood.  

Interesting what a day makes with the info you get from different store workers.


----------



## newf lover (Jul 7, 2011)

I drove by the TSC near my house, and much to my dismay, they are selling Infernos. I will pass on those. The place is like a mile from my house, just once I wish they would sell a decent pellet!


----------



## cchilly (Jul 8, 2011)

I was just at the TSC at Clifton Park NY.  They have Hardwood Heat for 209 a ton.  Looks like they had a bunch in stock.  

I burned a few bags last year and they were ok.  I got some real long ones, over 2 inches.  The heat was good though.  


Chris


----------



## iceman (Jul 8, 2011)

Just called again to try and find out what they have ... Apparently they are gonna get there own brand later this year ... So now we gotta find out who will be supplying..   tsc


----------



## Pellet-King (Jul 9, 2011)

iceman said:
			
		

> Just called again to try and find out what they have ... Apparently they are gonna get there own brand later this year ... So now we gotta find out who will be supplying..   tsc



8am tommorow i'll be driving by going to The Country Diner to drop my son off for work, I'll try to see what they have, ALL there pellet's are stored OUTSIDE.


----------



## tinkabranc (Jul 9, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks to Jay & Mr. Warm  ;-) .  
Been hearing rumblings lately on the street that my favorite NEWP GS are available again but I didn't believe it. 
Glad to get the real scoop on em.


----------



## iceman (Jul 10, 2011)

Went to enfield ct and saw instant heat and what looked like green supreme ?  Not sure but the tag said Gs pellets on the black shrink wrap 
Price is 214.50  before 25 off


At that price its really pushing me to buy a ton for the shoulder season 
All I have now for shoulder is Greene team and Somerset with a few mwp...


----------



## coobie (Jul 10, 2011)

TSC in my area are pro-pellets.I will pass


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 11, 2011)

newf lover said:
			
		

> I drove by the TSC near my house, and much to my dismay, they are selling Infernos. I will pass on those. The place is like a mile from my house, just once I wish they would sell a decent pellet!



Is this @ TSC in Putnam??
I stopped by there last Sat to inquire and found only Inferno's.....basically walked back out!


----------



## newf lover (Jul 11, 2011)

Nope, it's the TSC in North Windham. On top of being a subpar pellet, they store all of them outside.


----------



## imacman (Jul 12, 2011)

As I mentioned in another thread, the TSC nearest me had a combo of Lignetics hardwood, Premier hardwood, and Instant Heat(less).  I opted for a ton of the Lignetics for $214.50.


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 13, 2011)

*disclaimer* I sell pellets!

so, TSC has the area to store, inside, thousands of tons, for 3 months? 

TSC is a very reputable company, but once again, please beware buying product that isnt on the ground....every year folks do this, and every year, folks get $crewed.....logistical issues, pellet plant issues, etc can cause shortages with anyone. A cheap price today, good intentions all around, could turn into a very expensive price later on in the year if obligations arent met on the part of the supplier.


----------



## sinnian (Jul 13, 2011)

Lousyweather said:
			
		

> *disclaimer* I sell pellets!
> 
> so, TSC has the area to store, inside, thousands of tons, for 3 months?
> 
> TSC is a very reputable company, but once again, please beware buying product that isnt on the ground....every year folks do this, and every year, folks get $crewed.....logistical issues, pellet plant issues, etc can cause shortages with anyone. A cheap price today, good intentions all around, could turn into a very expensive price later on in the year if obligations arent met on the part of the supplier.



I think what he is saying is that if you want pellets, than buy them now and TAKE THEM NOW.  Or else don't be a cry baby later.


----------



## adamztoyz (Jul 25, 2011)

I went to my TSC in Lockport, NY and all they had were those crappy Instant Heats.  Those were the worst pellet I ever owned.  I was going to put a deposit on 5 ton but wanted to know what else they were going to carry and the manager said he wasn't sure of any other brand.  I told him I bought 5 ton of AWF last year and after have it stacked in the basement I found that the pellets were not that great so I traded them in on Lignetics.  I don't want to make the same mistake this year.  I asked about Ligentics and he told me they were $80-100 more for them to buy so he didn't think they were going to bother with them.  I asked about the Maine Wood pellets and he didn't know.  I asked if I left a deposit and he gets other brands in to give me a call and I would come buy 5 ton, well he wasn't interested in that either.  He stated he would be raising the price tomorrow after the sale  was over because he called around the area to all pellet sellers and found they were already at $250 so he needed to raise the price.  Needless to say I told him I would go somewhere else.  I am not taking a crap shoot on 5 ton of junk to save $100.  If anyone is in Western New York and you know of Ligentics or another good deal not those Michigan Pellets either please let me know.


----------

